# Gluten Free Diet



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello,

Anyone try the gluten free diet? Can you controll GD with this type of diet? Thank in advance!!!

Lisa


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I've been gluten free for almost a year now. I don't believe GD can be controlled by what you don't eat, or eat. Once the target of the antibodie's attack has been ablated, removed, or some how contained....being GF may help keep the antibodies quiet. I figured it was worth a try. My current endo thinks it is horse hockey, but he's not the one with GD. Plus, I eat healthier being GF.

Seriously, GD is nothing to mess with, it can cause some damge to the body....thyroid stor too, is no picnic.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't have Graves, but have hashimotos. Going gluten free has made a HUGE difference for me. I still have my bad days, but since being GF, it does calm the antibody attacks and I don't have the flare ups like a I used to. I still flounder between hyper & hypo.


----------

